# Tinkerbelle2001's aka Lushious Babe's stash **very pic heavy**



## tinkerbelle2001 (May 28, 2008)

Hi girls,
Since the first time I've posted my stash it has grown quiet a bit....but it takes a long time to take pics of everything again, but I will do my best in the next days/weeks to post new pics! I will keep the older stash pics for now, but I will remove them once I've posted the updated ones....

*This is my stash as of December 2008*

*Mac lip palette's*


















*Mac eye & face palette's*









*Mac blushes*





















*Mac Beauty powders, bronzers, iridescent pressed powders etc....*





*Mac Mineralize Skin Finishes*






*Mac Lipglosses, Dazzleglasses, Lustreglasses etc....*













From left to right, from top to bottom
Row 1:
Major Minor, Culture Clash, Sonic Vibe, Liqueur, Cherry Blossom, Rich & Ripe, Jampacked, Coral Grade, Sexy Sweet, Elle, Wet wild & wonderful, Prize petal, Elegant Peach, Sexy ray, Cushy white, Flash of flesh, ??, Bada boom, Pink Grapefruit, Beaux, Precocious & ?? 

Row 2: 
Naked space, Pink Grapefruit, Supreme, Soft and slow, Icescape, Naked frost, Snowscene, Frozen dream, Florabundance, Mauro, Factory made, Pure Vanity, Dusk, Underage, Sable, Negligee, Rollerderby, Ripe and ready/soft and lush, Boss brown & Not so shy 

Row 3: 
Lunasol (wn), In 3D, Fashion, She-gold, Bonus beat, Style Minx, Sock Hop, Starlet kiss, Elegant peach, Sable, Illicit, ?, 3N, Ensign, Energy, Glamoursun, Crescent, Moonbath, Viva Glam VI, 2N, Spree, Wander, Gadabout, Pastel emotion 

Row 4 : 
Totally it, Full of lust, Sugar trance, Cult fave, Squeeze it, Nice Buzz, Bare truth, Taupe notch, Power supply, Love knot, C-thru, Corps de ballet, Hey sailor, Beaux, Raquel, Bodymind, Adverturesome, Vital spark, 4N, Viva Glam VI SE, Purple crush (wn), Hyperchic, Shine Manish & Pink Manish 

Row 5 : 
Flashtronic, Bateaux, Bare truth, Posh it up, Get rich quick, Pleasure principle, Money honey, Comet blue, Steppin out, Bare necessity, Funtabulous, Love alert, Rags to riches, Like Venus, Baby sparks, Date night, Sugarrimmed, Spanking rich, Rags to riches, Ms. Fizz, Glamour O.D. & Miss Dynamite 

*Mac lipsticks*






From top to bottom, from left to right
Row 1: Pleasureseeker, Sunsonic, Sci-fi delity, Electro & Astral 
Row 2:Screenqueen, Razzledazzler, Roleplay, Legendary femme & Vegas volt 
Row 3: Girl about town, Kiss manish, Inner hue, Pop circle & Pure rose 
Row 4: Lollipop loving, Hollywood nights, Melrose mood, Fleshpot & Too fab 
Row 5: Not so innocent, Utterly frivolous, Strawbaby, High top & Blast o blue (wn) 
Row 6: Buoy-o-buoy, Party mate, Port red, Ahoy there & Blow 
Row 7: Quiet please, Red she said, Fast thrill, Mellow mood & Vanity’s child 
Row 8: Soft pause, Crème cerise, Lightly ripe & So scarlet 
Row 9: Crème de nude, On hold, Stay in touch, Ravishing & Fanfare 
Row 10: Going dutch, Patisserie, Rue de Bois, Barcelona red & Rubia 
Row 11: 3N, 4N, 5N, Frenzy & Rozz revival 
Row 12: Barely lit, Thrills, Brew, Hue & Twig twig 
Row 13: Honey moon & Style it up 

*OLDER STASH PICS*

*Mac loose beautypowders & pearlizers*




Row 1 : Soft Flame & Drizzlegold loose beauty powder
Row 2 : Dancing Light & Sunspill beauty powder




Row 1 : Good as Gold & Pearlette Pearlizer
Row 2 : Quiver & Hundred Degrees Pearlizer 





*Mac eyeshadow palette's, quads and trio's*




Top : Fafi 2, Fafi 1 & Gentle Fumes
Bottom : Smoking eyes, Boudoir Hues & 4 Sweetie Cakes




Top : Pandamonium, Sultress & Free to be eyes
Bottom : Thunder eyes, Summerwear & Laze Eyes




Top : Showflower, Chromezone 3 & 4 Boy Beauty
Bottom : Amazon eyes, Well Plumed eyes & Stowaways












*Mac Pigments*
All together!!!




3D Silver, Lark About, Reflects Gold, Silver Fog, Sweet Sienna & Dark Soul




Mauvement, Pink Pearl, Grape, Viz-a-violet, Rich Purple, Lovely Lily, Reflects Blackened Red, Violet & Deep Purple




Your Ladyship, Naked, Polished Ivory & Fairylite




Revved-up, Apricot Pink, Off the radar, Copper Sparkle, Chocolate Brown & Tan




Copper, Rushmetal, Goldstroke, Melon & Kitchmas




Gold Mode, Green Brown, Cocomotion, Jardin Aires (2 keer.....:-S)




Reflects Antique Gold, Copperized, Golden Olive, Golden Lemon & Gold Dusk




Bell-bottom blue, Blue Storm, Teal & Mutiny




Holiday pigments, mini's, vials




*Mac Paint Pots*
Row 1 : Nice Vice, Painterly & Rollickin
Row 2 : Groundwork, Bare Study & Perky
Row 3 : Quite Natural, Indianwood & Cashflow
Row 4 : Soft Ochre & Blackground (Layin Low didn't want its picture taken...)





*Mac eyeshadows*
Mineralize eyeshadows
Row 1 : Tectonic, Quarry & By Jupiter
Row 2 : Mercurial, Ether & Lovestone
Row 3 : Engaging, Earthly Riches & Persona Screen Vinyl
Row 4 : Bright Side Gallery Gal & Interview Purple X




Metal X cream eyeshadows
Row 1 : Virgin Silver, Cyber & Goldspice
Row 2: Fusion Gold & Pure Ore
Row 3 : 6th Sin & Pink Ingot




Eyeshadows Purple
Row 1 : Nocturnelle, Poison Pen, Memorabilia & Flirty Number
Row 2 : Illegal cargo, Parfait amour & Beautiful Iris
Row 3 : Shale, Botanical & Thunder




Eyeshadows multi-colour
Row 1 : Submarine, Meet the fleet, Big T, Aquadisiac & Parrot
Row 2 : Wondergrass, Springtime Skipper, Juxt & Eyepopping
Row 3 : Claire de Lune, Ochre Style, Gorgeous Gold & Going Bananas




Eyeshadows neutral/highlight
Row 1 : Modest tone, Yogurt & Neutral Pink
Row 2 : Shroom, Magic dust & Nanogold
Row 3 : Seedling




Eyeshadows brown/gold/grey
Row 1 : Amber lights, Tempting, Honesty, Bronze & Patina
Row 2 : Saturnal, Cranberry, Firespot, Cosmic & Sable
Row 3 : Dark edge, Handwritten, Copperplate, Remotely grey & Rich Flesh
Row 4 : Cloudburst, Charred, Moth Brown, Grapholohy & Pandamonium
Row 5 : Cumulus




Palette 1




Palette 2




My lipglosses etc....




My lipsticks & glosses & lipbalms












My Mac face products : Studio Fix Fluid, Mineralize foundation loose, Mineralize Satinfinish foundation, Blot powder, Sculpt & shape duo, Mineralize Skin Finish natural, Fix+, Charged water, Strobe cream& lotion




*Mac brushes*
Short handled brushes




Full size face brushes
From top to bottom: 150, 138, 134, 187, 188, 169, 183 (links), 182(rechts) en 181SE




Full size eye & lip brushes
From top to bottom: 242, 239, 227, 224, 223, 222, 219, 217, 216, 213, 204, 263, 209, 210 & 321 (318 was missing....)




Mac Brushroll with brushes




Eyebrow stuff




Links Anastacia Brow Express kit Brunette, rechts van boven naar beneden: Buttery/Blond Taupe, Maple/Soft Charcoal, Ivoire/Walnut & Malt/Auburn




Dress Camp collection








The Stylistics collection (wel....part of it!)








My Nars collection!!!
Rij 1 : Night series palette, Orgasm/Laguna & Albatros/Lovejoy duo's
Rij 2 : Torrid blush, Luster blush, Charade e/s duo & Kalahari e/s duo
Rij 3 : Deep Throat blush, Galapagos e/s, Alhambra e/s duo & Key Largo e/s duo
Rij 4 : Night rider e/s & the Multiples in Orgasm, Cannes & Malibu




My ID Bare Minerals/Bare Escentuals face products




...and the eyeshadows, blushes & veils




Some other stuff from Bobbi Brown, Benefit, Chanel & Guerlain




ID Bare Minerals/Bare Escentuals brushes




Laura Mercier brushes





And finally how everything is stored....
I will try to take pictures of all the lipsticks, lipglasses etc....when I have some extra time.
Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 28, 2008)

wow what an absolutely amazing collection..if i had half as much I would die a happy woman =P


----------



## Krystal (May 28, 2008)

Wow... you own an whole beauty store?!


----------



## melliquor (May 28, 2008)

WOW... that is an awesome collection.  Love it all.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (May 28, 2008)

Omfg Omfg Omfg!!!!!! :d


----------



## Ms. Z (May 28, 2008)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great collection!​


----------



## Luceuk (May 28, 2008)

Wow, great collecion!


----------



## frocher (May 28, 2008)

Great collection.  Love the labeling system.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## yorkshiregal (May 28, 2008)

Wow excellent collection


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

What an awesome collection!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 28, 2008)

Fantastic collection!!


----------



## Carlyx (May 28, 2008)

Fab collection you got there


----------



## n_c (May 28, 2008)

That is one amazing collection!!!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 28, 2008)

Amazing Collection! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I store my makeup In Ikea too. There holders are freaken awesome.


----------



## redecouverte (May 28, 2008)

Wow! You definitely have a beauty store! can i come shopping


----------



## CoralBlast (May 28, 2008)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great collection !
i have a question for you, i am debating getting the 134 or 136 for powder usage (compact and loose) but i don't know which is better. i saw that you have the 134, what do you think of it ? is it a must have ? and how much better is the 150 over the 169 for blush?

sorry if its too much to bother you with and thanks in advance any suggestion is more than welcome


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing.  What a wonderful collection, I am seriously jealous!  I love how you organized your makeup-BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralBlast* 

 
_wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great collection !
i have a question for you, i am debating getting the 134 or 136 for powder usage (compact and loose) but i don't know which is better. i saw that you have the 134, what do you think of it ? is it a must have ? and how much better is the 150 over the 169 for blush?

sorry if its too much to bother you with and thanks in advance any suggestion is more than welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have the 136 brush but I remember to find it too big for my face! And the bristles were too loose, so the application would be very sheer.

I use the 150 and 134 brush for powder application, the both work great, the 134 give a bit more coverage I think.

And concerning the blush brush....I don't use the 150 brush to apply blush, it's too big. I use the 169 or 128 brush, but my favorite one is the Bobbi Brown blush brush, it's the perfect size for my face and is more round than the 129.

I hope this helps you out a bit!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_Wow! You definitely have a beauty store! can i come shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure!!! If you're in the neighbourhood, please come by!


----------



## CoralBlast (May 28, 2008)

thanks that was very helpful !( my budget thanks you too, less brushes to buy)


----------



## unbelizable (May 28, 2008)

So incredibly jealous right now!! Your collection is amazing!!


----------



## nikki (May 29, 2008)

I love your collection!!!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 29, 2008)

You collection is just astounding!!


----------



## Edie (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_Omfg Omfg Omfg!!!!!! :d_

 
Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## vcanady (May 29, 2008)

OMG its MAC heaven!!


----------



## gracetre123 (May 29, 2008)

wow...AMAZING AMAZING collection...and I love the way you storage everything...

BTW on the Laura Mercier´s brushes what are the numbers or names of the last four brushes???TIA


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jnie* 

 
_can i ask you where you bought your lipstick holder from?_

 
Sure you can!!! They are from Ikea, look for them at the bathroom section, they're used in bathroom closets!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_ 
BTW on the Laura Mercier´s brushes what are the numbers or names of the last four brushes???TIA_

 
The last 4 brushes are the eye colour brush and 3 smudge brushes, which I love very much!! There are no numbers at Laura Mercier!


----------



## Julzie (May 29, 2008)

You have an AWESOME collection! I love the pigments collection


----------



## miamorMAC (May 29, 2008)

WOW!!  this is an awesome collection!!  I wish I had this much...haha, i dont even have a quarter of what you have.  hehe.  again, AWESOME COOL COLLECTION!! =D


----------



## spectrolite (May 29, 2008)

I want to marry your collection >_<! It's so gorgeous. Thanks for sharing <3


----------



## glam8babe (May 29, 2008)

WOWWWWWWW AMAZING!


----------



## concertina (May 29, 2008)

*Falls over dead from MAC overload* 

That. Was. Amazing. 

...anybody else feel like they need a cigarette?


----------



## User40 (May 29, 2008)

I really enjoyed looking at/admiring your fabulous collection. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Corien (May 29, 2008)

I just love your collection so much! It's great, almost like makeup store, like the others already said.






(ik ben trouwens Corien van het lushious beauty forum  )


----------



## k.a.t (May 29, 2008)

woow...i never knew it was possible to buy an entire beauty store.. lol 
Iam in awe......and envvy lol


----------



## hhunt2 (May 29, 2008)

Yay!  I totaly love it!

Im looking at all your pics and it feels like I'm swimming in makeup.  I love it!


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Can we please be friends LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have a great stash!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## CoralBlast (May 31, 2008)

since your swatches are always so great i have a request, could you swatch your guerlain highlighter ? i am think about getting one of the three colors but the price is just so high, how do they compare to msf ? 

thanks again tinkerbelle2001!


----------



## bell21 (May 31, 2008)

That's an amazingly collection! My boyfriend always tells me I have a mini Sephora, lol he hasn't seen anything


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 3, 2008)

All I can say is wow!! yo have an amazing collection, i am so jealous!!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralBlast* 

 
_since your swatches are always so great i have a request, could you swatch your guerlain highlighter ? i am think about getting one of the three colors but the price is just so high, how do they compare to msf ? 

thanks again tinkerbelle2001!_

 
I will swatch this one tomorrow....and yes, they are very similar to the MSF's!


----------



## CoralBlast (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the effort tinkerbelle but you don't need to, i swatched all three of them in the store last night and they are too much like msf and cost way more so i think i will pass on these(almost double). i liked the pink one because it didn't look like any msf i have but i hope mac releases a light pink one as finely milled as these.


----------



## piN.up (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome collection!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow!  I'm in awe... (and drooling)...


----------



## ANNAeye (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow Wow Woowwww!!


----------



## booga1003 (Jun 13, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

I Freaking Love Your Collection! It's Beautiful! =)


----------



## stellastar (Jun 18, 2008)

i love gushing over other peoples collections!! sadly i cant justify buying and collecting that much as i only wear makeup occasionally. but for those who are pros, it must be such fun!!!!!!! if only i was a mua!! maybe one day!!


----------



## Mac_Wendy (Jun 18, 2008)

hi, what an amazing collection, can i ask you where you got the lipstick holders and also the holders where your compacts are kept in, looks like a great idea, many thanks


----------



## nursie (Jun 20, 2008)

holy crap that's incredible!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac_Wendy* 

 
_hi, what an amazing collection, can i ask you where you got the lipstick holders and also the holders where your compacts are kept in, looks like a great idea, many thanks_

 
The organizers are all from Ikea, they are really great!!!


----------



## MahalMac (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_Hi girls,
For my forum in The netherlands I've started to photograph my make-up stash and I thought that maybe y'all wanted to see it too.
I will edit my text a little bit at some is in Dutch, but I'll post this first! Shoudl anyone have any questions, please let me know!!
*Mac Mineralize Skin Finishes collection (I'm still missing Pleasureflush & Lightscapade)*
















*Mac beauty powders, iridescent powders, bronzers & highlight powders*
Row 1 : Belightful, Verve-acious & Sassed Up Iridescent Pressed Powders
Row 2: Pretty Baby, Alpha Girl & Smooth Harmony Beauty powders
Row 3 : Star! & Dress to Kiss iridescent pressed powders & Sun Twist beauty powder
Row 4 : Bronze (2 keer) & Refined Golden Bronzing Powder
Row 5 : Tahitian Sand, Peaceful & Soft Dew beauty powder
Row 6 : Hullaballoo & Mellow Rave Highlight powder




















*Mac loose beautypowders & pearlizers*





Row 1 : Soft Flame & Drizzlegold loose beauty powder
Row 2 : Dancing Light & Sunspill beauty powder





Row 1 : Good as Gold & Pearlette Pearlizer
Row 2 : Quiver & Hundred Degrees Pearlizer 





Mac blushes





Row 1 : Apple Red, Dirty Plum, Mountain High & Melba
Row 2 : Smile, Goddess, Foolish Me & Raizin
Row 3 : Afterdusk, Other Wordly, Sunbasque & Out of Bounds





Row 1 : Emote, Ablaze, Fab & Peachykeen
Row 2 : Hipness, Sweet as cocoa, Sweetness & Joyous
Row 3 : Feeling, Shy Beauty, Secret Blush & Eversun
Row 4 : True Romantic & Serenly





*Mac eyeshadow palette's, quads and trio's*





Top : Fafi 2, Fafi 1 & Gentle Fumes
Bottom : Smoking eyes, Boudoir Hues & 4 Sweetie Cakes





Top : Pandamonium, Sultress & Free to be eyes
Bottom : Thunder eyes, Summerwear & Laze Eyes





Top : Showflower, Chromezone 3 & 4 Boy Beauty
Bottom : Amazon eyes, Well Plumed eyes & Stowaways















*Mac Pigments*
All together!!!





3D Silver, Lark About, Reflects Gold, Silver Fog, Sweet Sienna & Dark Soul





Mauvement, Pink Pearl, Grape, Viz-a-violet, Rich Purple, Lovely Lily, Reflects Blackened Red, Violet & Deep Purple





Your Ladyship, Naked, Polished Ivory & Fairylite





Revved-up, Apricot Pink, Off the radar, Copper Sparkle, Chocolate Brown & Tan





Copper, Rushmetal, Goldstroke, Melon & Kitchmas





Gold Mode, Green Brown, Cocomotion, Jardin Aires (2 keer.....:-S)





Reflects Antique Gold, Copperized, Golden Olive, Golden Lemon & Gold Dusk





Bell-bottom blue, Blue Storm, Teal & Mutiny





Holiday pigments, mini's, vials





*Mac Paint Pots*
Row 1 : Nice Vice, Painterly & Rollickin
Row 2 : Groundwork, Bare Study & Perky
Row 3 : Quite Natural, Indianwood & Cashflow
Row 4 : Soft Ochre & Blackground (Layin Low didn't want its picture taken...)






*Mac eyeshadows*
Mineralize eyeshadows
Row 1 : Tectonic, Quarry & By Jupiter
Row 2 : Mercurial, Ether & Lovestone
Row 3 : Engaging, Earthly Riches & Persona Screen Vinyl
Row 4 : Bright Side Gallery Gal & Interview Purple X





Metal X cream eyeshadows
Row 1 : Virgin Silver, Cyber & Goldspice
Row 2: Fusion Gold & Pure Ore
Row 3 : 6th Sin & Pink Ingot





Eyeshadows Purple
Row 1 : Nocturnelle, Poison Pen, Memorabilia & Flirty Number
Row 2 : Illegal cargo, Parfait amour & Beautiful Iris
Row 3 : Shale, Botanical & Thunder





Eyeshadows multi-colour
Row 1 : Submarine, Meet the fleet, Big T, Aquadisiac & Parrot
Row 2 : Wondergrass, Springtime Skipper, Juxt & Eyepopping
Row 3 : Claire de Lune, Ochre Style, Gorgeous Gold & Going Bananas





Eyeshadows neutral/highlight
Row 1 : Modest tone, Yogurt & Neutral Pink
Row 2 : Shroom, Magic dust & Nanogold
Row 3 : Seedling





Eyeshadows brown/gold/grey
Row 1 : Amber lights, Tempting, Honesty, Bronze & Patina
Row 2 : Saturnal, Cranberry, Firespot, Cosmic & Sable
Row 3 : Dark edge, Handwritten, Copperplate, Remotely grey & Rich Flesh
Row 4 : Cloudburst, Charred, Moth Brown, Grapholohy & Pandamonium
Row 5 : Cumulus





Palette 1





Palette 2





My lipglosses etc....





My lipsticks & glosses & lipbalms















My Mac face products : Studio Fix Fluid, Mineralize foundation loose, Mineralize Satinfinish foundation, Blot powder, Sculpt & shape duo, Mineralize Skin Finish natural, Fix+, Charged water, Strobe cream& lotion





*Mac brushes*
Short handled brushes





Full size face brushes
From top to bottom: 150, 138, 134, 187, 188, 169, 183 (links), 182(rechts) en 181SE





Full size eye & lip brushes
From top to bottom: 242, 239, 227, 224, 223, 222, 219, 217, 216, 213, 204, 263, 209, 210 & 321 (318 was missing....)





Mac Brushroll with brushes





Eyebrow stuff





Links Anastacia Brow Express kit Brunette, rechts van boven naar beneden: Buttery/Blond Taupe, Maple/Soft Charcoal, Ivoire/Walnut & Malt/Auburn





Dress Camp collection










The Stylistics collection (wel....part of it!)










My Nars collection!!!
Rij 1 : Night series palette, Orgasm/Laguna & Albatros/Lovejoy duo's
Rij 2 : Torrid blush, Luster blush, Charade e/s duo & Kalahari e/s duo
Rij 3 : Deep Throat blush, Galapagos e/s, Alhambra e/s duo & Key Largo e/s duo
Rij 4 : Night rider e/s & the Multiples in Orgasm, Cannes & Malibu





My ID Bare Minerals/Bare Escentuals face products





...and the eyeshadows, blushes & veils





Some other stuff from Bobbi Brown, Benefit, Chanel & Guerlain





ID Bare Minerals/Bare Escentuals brushes





Laura Mercier brushes






And finally how everything is stored....
I will try to take pictures of all the lipsticks, lipglasses etc....when I have some extra time.
Thanks so much for looking!



























_

 

omg where did you get those lip stick holders? are they part of your traincase or did you buy them?


----------



## trammie (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats crazy! Hah I have only about 1/8th of your collection and some say I have a lot when I do their makeup! I can't wait to *hopefully* get the Pro Card so I can get more and expand my collection! Good job on yours


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow. Amazing.


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

*drooling* very nice collection!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 25, 2008)

great collection!! love it


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow!  You have an outstanding collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## China_Doll (Jun 29, 2008)

Amazing collection! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 29, 2008)

omg.....that's a great collection! wish it was mine...


----------



## Myranda (Jun 29, 2008)

And it looks even better in real life!


----------



## littleinkpot (Jun 30, 2008)

That is amaaaaazing! 

I've bookmarked this page for when I want to come back and check colours, lol. Thanks for posting!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jul 1, 2008)

Wonderful collection!


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

Your collection is INSANE.  How do you organize it all in your cabinet?


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaerong* 

 
_Your collection is INSANE. How do you organize it all in your cabinet?_

 
I try to keep it all organized in my cabinet with the Ikea organizers, they are great! But by the way my collection has been expanding the last weeks....I need more organizers and maybe another cabinet......

And maybe I will post my updates this week, because since the pictures many new collections came out, like Sonic Chic, New View, Electroflash, Starflash, Colourforms and Overrich......and Cult of Cherry of course!!

@Myranda, you can come to see/use my collection anytime, babe!!!


----------



## daffie (Jul 6, 2008)

LOVE your collection! Wow!


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jul 7, 2008)

Your collection is amazing


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG pigment pigments everywhere! i'm in love


----------



## wahine (Jul 14, 2008)

Your blush and lippie collection is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## artisick (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow! I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 16, 2008)

my jaw just dropped! i love your collection. it's amazing!


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

Omg! Wonderful collection. It's almost perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

Fantastic!!! I love the storage solution too! Most impressive.


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 22, 2008)

wow i think i just wet myself. Nice collection!


----------



## x3n (Aug 23, 2008)

loveeeely.
So pretty.
it's like being a mac addict in a mac pro store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think that makes sense..
lol, great collection


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_





 You collection is just astounding!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

What an insane amount of stuff! I don't even have a fourth of that.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Aug 27, 2008)

That's amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The pigment pics are great! Helps you see what the colors look like!! Thanks for enabling some lemmings!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 27, 2008)

adorable! I love your collection!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh my, if my collection ever get's that big we have to move to a bigger apartment because I have storage difficulties even now.
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 27, 2008)

*jaw [email protected]@@ i am totally amazed and speechless. love ur collection!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic collection!


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

wowzers


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks girls!!

I've just uploaded a new stash video Ive made today, with some previews of the upcoming Ungaro, Suite Array and Red, she said collections!

This is part 1 :

YouTube - LB stash update sept.2008 Part 1


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 14, 2008)

That is one incredible collection!!! thanks for posting ~~


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your videos! I watched all three parts on your youtube channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad you are here and give us an exclusive scoop from time to time!


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 15, 2008)

_*Amazing collection!!*_


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Sep 20, 2008)

Envy...such a small word to describe how I feel when I look at your store...I mean collection!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 20, 2008)

i am not worthy!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 21, 2008)

Holy hell - AMAZING!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks girls!! Still trying to find time to take new pics....'cause the pics are very much outdated.....


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 5, 2008)

GREAT Collection


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 5, 2008)

how long ahve you been collecting? wow, i'm so impressed! very very very nice collection...


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_how long ahve you been collecting? wow, i'm so impressed! very very very nice collection..._

 
Thanks! I've started using Mac about 2 years ago.....the addiction/collectioning started then also....


----------



## Pinkaura (Oct 9, 2008)

wow, stunning!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Oct 9, 2008)

holly mother of mac! what an awesome collection ! thanks for sharing


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 11, 2008)

I really love your collection! Stunning!


----------



## nleslie (Oct 12, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## BenefitAddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely collection! I waaaant it


----------



## koretta (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






amazing


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've put up some new pics of my lipglasses & lipsticks stash...more to come in the next days!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

awesome collection!


----------



## harmonia (Oct 13, 2008)

Your brush collection could pay for a car! LOL.  Nice stash.


----------



## harmonia (Oct 13, 2008)

Your brush collection could pay for a car! LOL.  Nice stash.


----------



## Humeira (Oct 14, 2008)

wow!! never seen anything more sexier than u r collection ....i wish i had that MU love it love it love it..u r soooooooooo lucky!!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG!  ... that is all ... i am speechless ... and soooooo jealous!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Your lipglass collection makes me so happy!

Thanks for all the detailed work on taking pics. It's a great resource....also makes me so jealous!


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm soo drooling right now....lol


----------



## alexlie (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxArtisticOnexX* 

 
_Amazing Collection! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I store my makeup In Ikea too. There holders are freaken awesome._

 

What ikea holders are those do you know the name???? TIA


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome collection! I can't ever imagine myself having such a huge makeup stash.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow...great collection.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jan 11, 2009)

Small update with new pics of my Mac palette's....there are more new pics to come...


----------



## VespaGirL (Jan 11, 2009)

Great Collection


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KayLuvsMAC* 

 
_I'm soo drooling right now....lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
x2

no word could describe how *insert positive word of choice here* your collection is!!


----------



## Azul (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! What an amazing collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I searched on every page but couldn't find an answer...can I please know the name of that gorgeous white MAC lipstick palette? The one with the brush and lipliner? Thanks


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Feb 16, 2009)

I must say I am astounded! How do you manage to use everything? I would be so happy to own a 5th of what you have! Too bad many of the things I lust are limited edition and gone. *Sigh*


----------



## dorkynerd (Feb 16, 2009)

This is THE collection to have! Probably the best collection I've seen!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow..no other words for this!!


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 9, 2009)

oooo godddd... look like a MAC store...


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 9, 2009)

this is an amazing collection!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 10, 2009)

omg this is incredible where do you even start in the morning??!!


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

i really have to stop comming to this topic


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Mar 20, 2009)

wow AMAZING collection.... *drools*...


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW!!! 

After I stop drooling I will make a comment. wow


----------



## daisyv316 (Mar 22, 2009)

::::faints:::: love your collection! miss you on youtube!!!!


----------



## driz69 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lovely collection


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeaceLovePrissy* 

 
_Wow!!!!!! WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! What an amazing collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I searched on every page but couldn't find an answer...can I please know the name of that gorgeous white MAC lipstick palette? The one with the brush and lipliner? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
'

Thanks! The palette you mean is probably the Snowgirl lippalette!


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow!  Incredible collection!  I especially love all the lipgloss!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Mar 29, 2009)

I love your collection and your organization skills.  Both are equally admirable.


----------



## MissHyper (Mar 30, 2009)

that gotta be the biggest collection i have ever seen...i wish i had just 10% of all that.. haha.. very impressive!


----------



## Twinkelstar (Mar 30, 2009)

Vette stash. hihi...


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I am amazed at your fabulous brush collection!


----------



## AjaAbeni (May 1, 2009)

Damn girl im jealous!!! Can i come over to play in make up? lol


----------



## Soire (May 2, 2009)

OMG, your collection is huge!


----------



## britnicroq (May 2, 2009)

Hot damn that's a whole lotta makeup! Sooo jealous!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 2, 2009)

OMG!!!!
Love your collection


----------



## retrofox (May 5, 2009)

lol I always like looking back at this collection! It's so beautiful!


----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

Soooo gorgeous! I love your blush stash!


----------



## Nightvamp (May 10, 2009)

Hoi Debbie!

Wat een geweldige stash!
Die quads die je hebt, zijn sommige ook gewoon altijd verkrijgbaar? Of zijn het allemaal limited editions en hoeveel kosten ze in de winkel? Sorry voor die hoeveelheid vragen, maar ik heb geen mac store in de buurt.


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_Exactly what I was going to say_

 

Ditto ¡¡¡


----------

